# HT-100 Washers and Mitchell parts



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there any place in P'cola area that sells the HT-100 washers for a reasonable price and will ship them? I have found them for $1 each in NJ, but would rather support someone local to the forum (not to me though) or a member. If they carry other Mitchell goodies as well, that would be great!

I'm about to build five surf combos. Four 302/402's and one 303/403. So I will need a handful of washers, some crosswind cams, etc. I'll probably buy one PUM to try one out and then buy 4 more if I like them. Yes I know 303/403 PUM is different. I'm also going to get aluminum knobs for them all, but I already promised Cajun Creationz that I would get them from him for his help with learning to paint with automotive finishes.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

*mitchell*

The fisherman Destin fl has all the stuff you listed including the 303 pum.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

I have custom cut carbon fiber washers for the 302/402/303/403 reels as well as many Penn varieties. I also have crosswinds and other Mitchell after market upgrade parts. I do not have 303 PUMs. Let me know if I can help. Hi Mitchell Master! Welcome to my neck of the woods!

Rick C.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

Squidder said:


> I have custom cut carbon fiber washers for the 302/402/303/403 reels as well as many Penn varieties. I also have crosswinds and other Mitchell after market upgrade parts. I do not have 303 PUMs. Let me know if I can help. Hi Mitchell Master! Welcome to my neck of the woods!
> 
> Rick C.


Thanks Ric glad to be here.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

mitchell master said:


> The fisherman Destin fl has all the stuff you listed including the 303 pum.


 
Yeah, I have bought some stuff from him. Great guy, but is very proud of the washers. I was also trying to stay local (to you guys) to help the forum.

Squidder, sending PM.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just tell me which washers you need (6-???). I might have them and I have many sheets of Carbontex material.


I do have the 6-155 HT-100's. How many do you need? $1.00 each mailed to you.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cliff,

The HT-100's and the Carbontex drag washers are on the way to your house..!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Cliff,
> 
> The HT-100's and the Carbontex drag washers are on the way to your house..!!


SWEET! Keith, you are the man!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> SWEET! Keith, you are the man!


.75 cents for the HT-100's and .90 cents for the Carbontex.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

OM pm me i would like to get 8-6 -155 and 8 for my penn 704 .forgot the#


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

mitchell master said:


> OM pm me i would like to get 8-6 -155 and 8 for my penn 704 .forgot the#


I'm not sure if his PM is working. I have PM'ed him twice in the past few days with no reply. He is usually spot on with the replies. I haven't seen him post much in the past few days either. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

He pm me on the 30th but i dont know if he received mine.+1 on everything being alright.


----------

